# Waiting for Shippment



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Woo hoo! I just ordered my rhinestone Biz Kit. I'm excited and anxious at the same time  --my palms sweaty! I have so many ideas for templates. I wonder what I'll create first. Do you remember the first template you created? What was it? How was the experience?

~Kandi ( @ Roger) LOL!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Excruciating.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't remember what my first template was but I do remember a lot of cursing being involved.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, gosh! LOL


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't remember my first template but I'm sure I had to cut several before I got it correct. Have fun and post pictures.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

My first template was a Taurus the bull design for my Hubby. I still curse him everytime he wears that shirt, but after 5 years it's only lost a few stones!!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL at the cursing. Add tears of frustration to that! I think my first one was a team mascot name. Still have it and use it on occasion.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

My first was a dragon with some text above it in heat press vinyl for my son. My first rhinestone was a butterfly for my son's Aunt.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

So it looks like I can expect to curse, cry and possibly lose some fingernails -- I'm a nail bitter (I know...gross!) and hopefully have a feeling of accomplishment in the end.

Thanks a bunch for sharing your experiences!
~Kandi


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kandi said:


> So it looks like I can expect to curse, cry and possibly lose some fingernails -- I'm a nail bitter (I know...gross!) and hopefully have a feeling of accomplishment in the end.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for sharing your experiences!
> ~Kandi


Yes. But will be worth it. DO NOT take on orders until you have the stencil thing accomplished. DO NOT put yourself in that stress box. Do some freebies for family and/or friends but do not tell them until you have it done. Remember, we have all been where you are. Have fun!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Kandi said:


> So it looks like I can expect to curse, cry and possibly lose some fingernails -- I'm a nail bitter (I know...gross!) and hopefully have a feeling of accomplishment in the end.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for sharing your experiences!
> ~Kandi


Kandi what Biz-Kit did you go with?... We might be able to share some more pointers if we know the template material, cutter and software you will be starting with.

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I remember the first this I did a few months ago... It was a Peace design just like the one that came with the Decal material I ordered... The first thing I ever did was a Rhinestone Decal of that little peace sign...

For me I actually read every single post, every single reply on this forum before I started... I spent DAYS and DAYS reading... But I actually found the process of creating templates very straight forward...

Kevin


----------



## oldduck33 (Mar 9, 2008)

I remember my first rhinestone "experience"....I thought, did I really spend money to be this agravated. It got much better with time and it has be well worth it!!


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

katruax said:


> Kandi what Biz-Kit did you go with?... We might be able to share some more pointers if we know the template material, cutter and software you will be starting with.
> 
> Kevin


StickyFlock 
GCC Expert 24
Winpcsign

Would you suggest I get some green rubber template material to practice with first? 

~Kandi


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

katruax said:


> .
> 
> For me I actually read every single post, every single reply on this forum before I started... I spent DAYS and DAYS reading... But I actually found the process of creating templates very straight forward...
> 
> Kevin


That's exactly what I have been doing--reading tons of posts! I've also found tutorials/Youtube vids by Sandy Jo and Rhinestone World to be very informative.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I would not use sticky flock for everything. I save it for lettering and multi color templates. It is too expensive to use for every little design. The green hartco works well and goes a long way


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all... here's a quick update. My shipment is supposed to arrive on Wednesday! I just picked up a cool desk for my workstation from Craigslist ($20) and I'm repurposing a computer desk that was given to me ($0) for the heat press --mama's on a tight budget! LOL

Let's get this show on the road! Is it Wednesday yet???
~Kandi


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Good move. I would also suggest you give some thought to storing and labeling your rhinestones. Organization will help when things get crazy


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

allhamps said:


> Good move. I would also suggest you give some thought to storing and labeling your rhinestones. Organization will help when things get crazy


Thanks! I read/saw posts suggesting Gatorade bottles for storage. I don't drink the stuff (and didn't want to waste money purchasing it just to dump down the drain LOL), but my friend drinks bottled water -Fiji- and is giving them to me -I like the squared shape, so that takes care of that. And I have a label maker.

~Kandi


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

It's Christmas in April. My WipPCSIGN arrived today! WooooHoooo! So you guys (and gals) know where I'll be for the next few hours. Wish me luck! 

~Kandi


----------

